# lap counting alternative?



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

I'm no expert in lap counters and how they work. But perhaps someone could set me straight and tell me this just won't work in my 10th scale touring electric or gas car or in my 10th offroad buggy.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000859R0/002-4218648-1828826?v=glance

There's no way. It's miniscule fraction of the cost of an Alex system, right?

Thanks!


----------



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

Okay...well, my local Toys R Us has them for like 3 bucks, might be worth the gamble. Besides, those little 1/64th scale Microsizers looks like they might be fun...especially if you have cats.


----------

